

Gmail's SHVA parameter - krishna2
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/07/gmails-shva-parameter.html

======
krishna2
From the article: According to Mike Sego, a former Gmail engineer, "shva" is
an acronym for "should have valid authentication". Apparently, the parameter
is only included after a successful authentication.

